# careca/ carecão



## jazminjuarez

hola bueno como habia preguntado antes pero me qeude con la misma duda ojala y me puedan alludar a traducir la palabra ''careca'' a espanol ...pues ya que es portugues y no entendi esa palabra no se si sea mala o buena pero ,si es mala ojay me puedan sacar de dudas!!1
gracias


----------



## Vanda

Olá Jazmin,

Careca é pelón.É uma 'mala palabra' dependendo de como você a usa. Acredito que deve ser o mesmo no espanhol.


----------



## lolz

careca es "calvo"


----------



## jazyk

No Brasil careca é sinônimo de calvo, mas este termo é talvez mais formal do que aquele.


----------



## nusa

Hola!   Pues sí, a mí un portugués me trudujo *careca* = *calvo.*


----------



## Tomby

Tengo entendido, que además de significar “calvo”, quiere decir que una persona padece una _incipiente alopecia_, pero que de hecho, en modo alguno, es una palabra despectiva.
Había, hace unos años atrás, un excelente futbolista brasileño llamado "Careca" o "Carequinha", no recuerdo bien su "nombre de guerra".
¡Saludos!


----------



## Cosmic

Recuerdo al jugador, amigo y compañero de del gran Diego en el Nápoli. Sólo para agregar que aquí en argentina se dice " pelado " . Ah ayuda va con "y" en español.


----------



## luis masci

Esto me recuerda una charla vía chat que tuve con una brasilera.
Al hacer una rápida descripción de mi aspecto físico, agregué al final: “y me estoy quedando pelado” (indicando que tenía una marcada tendencia a quedar calvo). La chica no me contestó mas. 

Nota: en portugués “pelado” significa desnudo. 
Imagínense que habrá pensado ella.


----------



## Fakuman

Oi!! Não entendou o significado da frase "_O c*arecão* não tá com nada não_", alguem poderia traduzir a pra mim por favor? Muito obrigado


----------



## Vanda

carecão = aumentativo de careca, calvo.


----------



## Mangato

Oi Vanda, surpreende-me que careca seja uma mala palavra. Lembro que me dissseram: Vai ficar careca. E foram profetas.

Acho que _carecão _poderia-se traduzir por _calvorota._


----------



## Tomby

jazyk said:


> No Brasil careca é sinônimo de calvo, mas este termo é talvez *mais formal* do que aquele.


Exactamente, amigo.


----------



## Gamen

Hola.
Por aquí llamamos "pelado" al que se rapó o tiene poco pelo (calvo).

Ejemplo:
*Me estou quedando calvo/pelado, es decir con poco pelo.*
¿Es correcta esta traducción?
*Estou ficando careca/pé rapado, é dizer, com pouco pelo/cabelo.*

"Pelón" nunca la escuché, aunque aparece en el diccionario como traducción en español de "careca".


----------

